# very hard to access in Taiwan



## brianlkennedy (Sep 14, 2007)

Over the past month or so it has become very, very difficult to access the forum, at least from where I am in Taiwan. What I have to do is google the site, then hit "cache", then "forums" and then only about 1 out of 4 times do I get on. "Connection timed out..site unavailable" is the usual response.

For whatever reason it seems to not be a problem with "other sites" (e.g. Kung Fu Magazine forum, Empty Flower Forum, Fighting Arts, Sherdog..)

I like this forum a lot but I simply do not have time to mess around trying to get access. I realize too that running a site cost money and this is probably a "labor of love" so I am not criticizing it....just letting you know.

take care,
Brian


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess I have no words of wisdom, but I'm sure Bob and the crew can give some advise of what to do.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll have the server techs look into things again.


----------



## brianlkennedy (Oct 12, 2007)

Again, just for your information, the site is, for all intents and purposes, impossible to get on here in Taiwan. I "got lucky" with a little messing around (going through the cache then clicked on "forums") and got on just now. 

It is too bad, you got a great little forum here--but not available in Taiwan! I will most certainly be back when I move back to California in a couple of years. 

take care,
Brian


----------

